# recommend Cichlids for my tank



## jenricae (Jan 8, 2006)

What sort of cichlids would do well in my community tank?
PH is 7.8-8 and water is hard.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

cichlids are usually special tanks, are you talking about putting them in with tropical community fish, or have an all cichlid community tank? and... what size tank are we talking about?


----------



## jenricae (Jan 8, 2006)

The tank is a 38gal long. There isn't anything in it right now except for one loach. I'd like to try to have a variety of fish. I understand that there are a few Cichlids that can live amongst others.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

cichlids alone have many varieties, but what i was asking was do you want just cichlids? or do you want a couple cichlids in with some neons, and danios, and such like that, because if your doing any cichlids, you really should do ALL cichlids. but there is such a huge variety, you should find something you enjoy, that tank is way to small for many cichlids, but there are many you would be very happy with, mainly the africans, check around for shell dwellers, and any of the smaller species from lake tanganika (i so cant spell that.... some one help me out?) but there is tons of info out there, and if you look around and cant find anything you like, just ask again, and ill send you to the right places.


----------



## jenricae (Jan 8, 2006)

Thanks for your advice. What are good online resources to check out?


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/

Take your time there is a lot to look at.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

look through the lake tang species, i believe more of those stay smaller. avoid the mbuna, those are the most popular, but wont be good for your tank.


----------



## jenricae (Jan 8, 2006)

What about anglefish? are they a possibility? Thanks for the link and info. I'll check it out.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Angels are a soft water fish.


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

leveldrummer said:


> cichlids alone have many varieties, but what i was asking was do you want just cichlids? or do you want a couple cichlids in with some neons, and danios, and such like that, because if your doing any cichlids, you really should do ALL cichlids. but there is such a huge variety, you should find something you enjoy, that tank is way to small for many cichlids, but there are many you would be very happy with, mainly the africans, check around for shell dwellers, and any of the smaller species from lake tanganika (i so cant spell that.... some one help me out?) but there is tons of info out there, and if you look around and cant find anything you like, just ask again, and ill send you to the right places.



Lake Tanganyika...you were close just left out the Y

:wink:


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

lochness said:


> Lake Tanganyika...you were close just left out the Y
> 
> :wink:


thanks smarty pants...


----------

